# Deleted by OP



## Elizabethm

she was pregnant before i bought her but the litter was eaten.* i did not get to choose the rats i just said bring me 2 males 2 females he brought them in seperate boxes 1 male rat box and 1 female rat box*. i have been very responsible with my rats, caging, transportation, etc) she is currently in a seperate cage from all other rats


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Well, I'm not very educated in rat pregnancy, but with the swollen stomach and the symptoms, I would say there is a more than 50/50 chance she is, especially if they were being used as feeders, the guy probably didn't try very hard to separate them at 5 weeks. I would suggest getting a scale and weighing her. That is about all I can contribute to this topic, so don't forget to update with what's going on!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

i will keep all posted. im gonna be sad and happy if she is. she shouldnt have been in a feeder situation. shes a lover. its sad but if she is prego shes in a better place


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Ya, it's good you have her if she's pregnant, instead of the guy you got her from, or else the babies would be snake food... Thanks for keeping posted!

P.S. Go California! ...I'm not a stalker or anything, I just saw you were from California, and I was excited because I haven't found a single other person from California... Anyways.....


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

yeah california rules and yes i will keep everyone posted


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Do you have a digital scale you could weigh her on daily at the same time?

This is the best way to determine pregnancy and where she is in it.

Lilith was a young mom like your girl as well...I'll post a series of pics here so you can see the progression and her weight gain.

Aug 3 - arrival (12 days before birth)









Aug 7









Aug 9









Aug 10









Aug 14









Birth was 3 am on Aug 15

Weight chart was this;

Lilith (last 10 days of her pregnancy)
Aug 4 - 145 g
Aug 5 - 154 g
Aug 6 - n/a
Aug 7 - n/a
Aug 8 - 174 g
Aug 9 - 171 g (a stall and slight drop in weight is actually normal)
Aug 10 -189 g
Aug 11 - 212 g
Aug 12 - 217 g
Aug 13 - 231 g
Aug 14 - 241 g (birth at 3 am on Aug 15)


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

i do not have a scale but by the pics you posted she seems to look about August 7th picture. she pushed all her bedding to one side of the cage last night into this big giant mound


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

here are a couple other pictures


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

not sure if this is normal since this could possibly be my first littler IF jojo is pregnant, but i just checked on her and she had a small smear of blood on her genitals. is this normal. i heard someone say that 1 week and then the day before her rat gave birth that she noticed a small smear of dried blood on her rats genitals. its not alot so im not overly worried but im curious. to be honest the smear of blood is only about the size of a sharpie tip


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Yep, she does look pregnant to me, unfortunately. If she is, I may be able to take one of the babies, because my rat Seattle is getting lonely.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

i will keep you posted ;D. where are you located hopefully in Chico California or close by. yeah i thought she looked and acted pregnant but at least shes in a better place with a loving family and not destined for snake food. 3 of my females and both my males were feeder stock, my other female was a family pet.


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

I'm located in San Mateo, but I can make the journey to Chico, if it works out. If I take one it would need to be a female, just so you know .


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

ok if i have babies im sure a couple will be female so ill let you know, send pics, etc, she is a hooded hairless and im not sure what possibly bred her but i know the guy who uses them for feeders and he only breeds Hairless X Hairless, or Furred X Furred. btw how do you post large pictures in "MEET MY RAT"


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Ok, good to know about the hairless X hairless stuff, and ya, I bet there will be a couple females, hopefully. Sorry, I don't know how to post pictures, but I know that some of the mods and experienced people on this forum know how, but I don't, sorry. And ya, post pics of the babies if there are any and update the pics often!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

ok i will keep pics posted if there are babies and i will keep them updated and ill try asking a mod how to post pics


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Sounds Good!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

;D. yay using photobucket to show off my amazing family


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Cool, so you know how to post pics? I can't wait!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

yup check out my rat family pics i already posted. i have all 6 of my rats up there already


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Aww, he pics are so cute! Don't forget to update pics of Jojo to see if she's getting bigger.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

ok i wont. i can put some up now


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Wow, she definitely looks pregnant to me, and I've read on a couple websites that there usually is blood before they are born. Here's an alright website for rat breeding: http://www.boardmanweb.com/rattery/ratbreeding.htm


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

thank you i just made a phone call to the original owners here in chico and they said she was kept with a male most likely a hooded or one that looks like TAZ (they described him as "pink"). she said if i didnt want the babies they would take them but i told her id find them homes instead. the lady said jojo probably has another week or 2 left


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Ya, I thought she was pregnant. So is the father is hairless too? Thanks for taking the babies, your saving their lives. I'm positive she doesn't have more than a week and a couple days or so before they're born, if that, definitely not 2 weeks. You can't tell at all until they're usually at 12 days.

I'm annoyed how unresponsible they were to not tell you that she was kept in with the male, grrrr. Your sure that the other rats you adopted aren't pregnant, right? Did you confirm it with the original owners?


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

i have had peaches and ashes for 3 months now and have had no babies. jojo and coco were the females i got from them and they said jojo was the only one in a cage with a male (a hairless male).

it is agrivating how they didnt tell me about the male being in the cage with jojo


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Well, it's good that Jojo was the only one with a male. I suggest not adopting from that owner anymore.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

i didnt adopt. i bought them because i noticed the horrible conditions they lived in when i bought my first one from them. they were only $3 each and i figured they would live long happy lives with me. to be honest if i could have picked out my own i would have chosen her even if i had known she was possibly prego. its not right to make them suffer like that and i knew they would be happier


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Oh, ok. Well thanks for saving them, im positive they appreciate it!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

yup ;D. makes me happy too. im excited for babies though. as upsetting as it is its still exciting


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Ya, I'm excited too. Hopefully it works out that I could keep one!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

i bet they will just be adorable. i cant wait to see if i get anything exotic in skin/fuzz color. the breeding pair i guess was Hooded hairless X "Pink" hairless. so im guessing the lady was explaining that the male was patternless? idk


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Ya, probably like Taz. Do you know how to sex the babies and tell what they will look like, or should I find you a link? Don't forget to separate the boys and the girls a day before 5 weeks old. I'm excited!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

ive dealt with mice litters but a link would be very helpful thank you. i will note the night or day they were born and keep tabs and i will seperate them 1 day before they turn 5 weeks old. im excited too. have you ever had a hairless rat?


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Nope, I haven't had a hairless, but about 8 months ago I was seriously considering it, but I saw Salem and Seattle at the humane society, and I couldn't refuse, so I looked into it very thoroughly.

Here's a link to A website, but there are so many better ones, all you have to do is search, this is just one I found quickly because I have to leave soon. I also think there is a thing on this forum for sexing rats, too. http://www.ratz.co.uk/sexingrats.html

I'm not sure how to tell what they will be like (hairless, double rex, etc.) but I bet you could search for it, and I bet a bunch of the experienced rat owners on this forum will know how they look while they're young. I do know that rexes and double rexes have curly whiskers, but that's all I know, sorry. I say PM or post asking how they look.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

well hairless rats are born naked, grow hair, and then lose the hair (like coco), you can tell you have (double rex= thin wavy hair) (hairless= thin long straight hair which they eventaually lose). i think ashes could have a little double rex in her because if you look at her picture you can see she has quite a bit of hair and its wavy. thank you for the link and i will be sure to checkj into that. oh one more thing. there is also a patchwork hairless rat. check it out on google


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Wow, the patchwork hairless ones are so cool! It's good you know how those rats look young, because I have no idea!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

lol i did reasearch to find the hairless i wanted cuz i had heard there were many kinds and to my surprise there are. i hear patchwork are rare but they can be bred by hairless X hairless. i guess its caused by a double hairless gene.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

oops i meant (double rex X double rex). sorry confusion there


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*



Elizabethm said:


> well hairless rats are born naked, grow hair, and then lose the hair (like coco), you can tell you have (double rex= thin wavy hair) (hairless= thin long straight hair which they eventaually lose). i think ashes could have a little double rex in her because if you look at her picture you can see she has quite a bit of hair and its wavy. thank you for the link and i will be sure to checkj into that. oh one more thing. there is also a patchwork hairless rat. check it out on google


Actually what you are describing is more like double rex which I hope you are dealing with instead of true genetic hairless (not as common). If you have a standard fur parent and a double rex parent, then you will have some rex and some standard. If you have 2 double rex parents you will have ALL double rex.

Lilith's litter actually confused the breeders for awhile...they concluded she was mock hairless as she was bred by a big standard boy...and had hairless and standard fur pups.










As for sexing pics lets wait until the litter is born. I have my own sexing pics I share from 3 day old pinkies to 24 day old pups. I will teach you the anogenital method of sexing.

Does the cage have small bar spacing, does the cage sit on top of the base or does it rest inside the base? What are you feeding your pregnant baby girl? I would advise a really good staple diet like lab blocks, lots of veggies, extra protein like eggs, fish or chicken. I usually give my rescue mom's baby cereal and Ensure which they love.

I usually bed on fleece or white paper towel or soft paper-based bedding like carefresh. NO toilet paper as it will stick to the wet skin of newborn babies. I don't use hides any longer just lots of ripped up paper towel to nest in. Easier to check on any labour problems, and also you dont have to worry about a baby ending up trapped under the hidey house and potentially dying. No threads on your fleece as babies can get wrapped up in them with dire consequences.

The bloody vagina could be normal, but keep an eye on it. If she suddenly starts losing weight/belly she may be reabsorbing and this must be watched as well.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

currently i have her in a 10 gallon cage with a wire lid since i red that babies could fall through wire. i have 2 males born from Hairless X Hairless and 3 females born from Hairless X Hairless. im not sure about 1 female whos hair is short and wavy. i was told hairless but i have my doubts. she posted on "MEET MY RATS" her name is ashes. let me know what you think of her. i my prego female some nuts, chicken, and egg, she has tissues, and toilet paper in her cage. which she is shredding but she seems very uncomfortable and a little panicked just like 5 minutes ago


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Change the tissues and toilet paper to paper towel or even fleece.

Lots of veggies for this little lady along with extra protein and nutrients.

What is her staple diet?


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

well i did buy natural nesting material. should i use that also, she is fed on lab blocks as are all my other rats. for the last 2 days i have given her veggies twice a day. eggs in the morning, and nuts


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*



Elizabethm said:


> well i did buy natural nesting material. should i use that also, she is fed on lab blocks as are all my other rats. for the last 2 days i have given her veggies twice a day. eggs in the morning, and nuts


If you are talking about that white bedding fluff, throw it out! That stuff is seriously dangerous. If not the bedding fluff, what exactly is natural nesting material?


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

It's good that you put her in the aquarium. Ahh! I'm so excited! Ok, time to calm down. 

Also, don't forget to update often!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

i will throwthat bedding material out then i did not know it was bad..RattieSalem24 breath dont die on me know lol


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

*Sigh* Ok, I think I'll survive, maybe. Haha, it's just so exciting!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

wow lol i like your spunk. call me sometime 530-415-0187. how old are you? if i may ask


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

I'm 13... I try to sound older than I am, hahha.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

well you know how to work it lol. im 19... call me sometime if i get baby rats. ill keep you updated on here and over the phone


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Ok, cool. My grandmother says I'm an " old spirit (don't ask me) " so I try to sound mature when I want someone to understand what I'm saying, and it works, haha.

We can PM also, because my phone is basically dead and I have lost my charger, but I'll look extra hard to find it if there are babies! 

I'm pretty sure I will be able to take a female from the litter if that is alright, but it's not 100% yet.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

if there are babies and there is a female it would be fine with me if you take one but you have to make sure its ok with your family


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Ya, I've already talked to my mom about it, she seems good about it, but hasn't clearly given an answer yet. I'll update you more later after the pups are born. Thanks for everything! I am STILL so excited!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

your welcome as long as the little girl goes to a good home and makes you happy... then im happy and fine with it. keep me updated and i will keep you updated. right now Jojo is restless and running around her cage chewing up paper towels


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Don't worry, she will be in good hands. I'll confirm it later if I can take her. S-O-E-X-C-T-E-D-!-!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

;D


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Oops, missed the I. Haha.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

well felt her tummy (lumpy bumpy) she also archered her back when i wiggled my finger just below her ribcage


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

I don't know what that means, but I think the babies aren't a week away, I'd say a lot closer. So Excited!


----------



## PEG

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Be careful when pressing up against her belly. Actually I don't encourage you to do this at all because it is SO easy to harm the babies. I used to work at a Vet clinic so I know how to do this safely but even with the most cautious and gentle touch to the wrong place you can do damage.

Other then that good luck with your possible litter!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

thank you and i will keep that in mind. im gonna leave her alone for the next 2 days since i just covered her cage up with a thin sheet. i figured it would help her relax a little. she is covered up with pleanty of lab blocks and water. i will put egg and veggies in there daily and if anything exciting happens in the next 2 days ill post it


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Ok, good idea.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

il post again in 2 days if anything exciting or new happens. till then keep your fingers crossed


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Sounds good! Also, don't forget to take pictures! I like newborn pics of rats, they're so adorable!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

i will post pictures if they arrive


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

k, thanks!


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

I just wanted to mention that you shouldn't cover her tank, she needs good ventilation. If you want the black out effect, stick dark colored paper to the sides of the glass and put her in a dimly lit room. 

Good luck with any future babies.


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Any updates?


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

been shreddingpaper towels but no babies yet


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

This is torture! lol


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Is she any bigger than in the pics you took yesterday?


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

doesnt look to be but i havent really messed with her much


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

it's probably good that your not messing with her, I'm just excited!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

i can tell lol


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Ya, sorry for all of the obsessment...


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

its finei love it. im makes me comfortable if you do end up taking a female from me... it lets meknow you love you rat amazingly and would bethe same with the female as you would with seattle


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Ya, i'm kind of obsessed with them, and I feel so bad for Seattle right now, and so I'm doing all I can for her now.


----------



## PEG

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

I hope you find great homes for them if she gives birth...I'm in day 18 of a possible pregnancy so I understand what you're going through!


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

It must be torture for you guys, but you must be so excited!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

yeah i have a question though. she seems lonely would it be ok if i put her female friend in with her for 30 min today


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

I'm not sure, but if she doesn't seem too close to having her babies I don't think it could hurt, but I think you should watch them if you put them together.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

i might try idk maybe it will make her happy. she sure looks sad


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

I don't think it will hurt to try that.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

just put coco inwith jojo and jojo ran over to her and started grooming her its so cute


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Aww, I bet they missed each other.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

new image on photobucket http://s1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc502/elizabethm1/


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

How cute! It's nice that you let them see each other.

Jojo's bulge is big!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

yeah its bigger and rounder when she sits rather than stands up.


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Haha, that's funny. ;D


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

yup i put coco away. it was only a short visit now jojo is eating the chicken she hid earlier


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Well I bet they had a good time seeing each other again.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

yeah im sure they did


----------



## PEG

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

It's perfectly fine to let her have supervised time with her friends for as long as you want.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

i gave her a little bit of time and she seemed happy see


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*









*picture from 9-10-10*








*Picture from 9-11-10*








*Picture also from 9-11-10*


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Ya, I think she's gotten bigger.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

me too lol  ;D


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

I'm excited! But you already knew that, haha!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

lol i love your personality. you like me about this kinda stuff im dyin over here lol. ill post a pic of her belly everyday till i get babies


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

You do not know how much that would mean to me! lol


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

i bet it means about the same to me. omfg im gonna be a grandma : ;D


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

lol! Now all you have to do is wait and see how many grandchildren you'll have!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

sigh i hate the wait. pop now lol


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

She does look like she is about to burst, just poke her one more time.... Jk, i'm so impatient.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

if i do that she might pop like a pimple.... lmao ;D. sigh i guess we have to wait. hopefully i will have babies by the end of the week. if she keeps getting bigger daily like in the pictures im sure it will be soon


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

I bet it will be within a couple days, maybe 3 or so. All we can do is wait, I guess.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

how far along does she look to you


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

I'd say 16 or 17 or maybe more days into it. I'm not sure though. How far does she look to you?


----------



## Kiko

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

That little green cage. Is that your normal cage? or a maternity cage?


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

that is her maternity cage. i have 2 three story cages (1 for my 3 other females and 1 for my 2 males). when i figured she might be prego i went out and bought the little green one. her friend coco was just visiting for 15-20 minutes


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

How far does she look to you?


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

idk ive never seenor owned a prego rat, i have no clue


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Ya, I haven't either, mine was a guess.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

lol


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

when she is getting ready to give birth, she will look very lumpy and you should hopefully see babies moving and being very active under her skin...this is a true sign of impending birth. Your baby IS a baby just like Lilith, do you have a good vet nearby who can help out if there's any trouble? Btw when you think they cannot get any bigger, they continue to expand and fill out the corners...its insane!



Rattiesalem, you really should be taking a pair of girls..its not fair to only have 1 baby by herself. I rarely adopt out single babies but pairs give them someone familiar in a new and very scary place.


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Ok, good to know. When I talk to my mom more about it, I'll tell her that too. Sorry, I didn't even think about that earlier...


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

lilspaz68- how far along is that rat in the picture
RattieSalem24- well work it out weather you take two or not


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Ok, ya we can work it out.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*



Elizabethm said:


> lilspaz68- how far along is that rat in the picture
> RattieSalem24- well work it out weather you take two or not


She gave birth about 7 hours later


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

oh wow ok i still think mine probably has the rest of the week. she looks like she gets bigger daily.










9-11-10










9-12-10


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Ya, she does look like she's getting bigger though. She looks bigger than a regular chubby rat, so I still think she's pregnant. Your right, she does look like it won't be too soon, also.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

yeah i wish i could get a better picture to show her nipples but they just wont show up that well


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

You don't have a scale, rite? Because if you did it would be helpful to see how far and how many days she is into it.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

sadly no. ive been meaningto get a home one but i never thought ide need an actual scale for anything since i just started with rats and ive never hada pregnant one


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

O well, I guess it will be a surprise then, lol.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

just bought emergency scale lol. she weighs 198g


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

lol. So I think she's definitely pregnant. Do you think 4 or 5 days judging by the earlier posts of the weights of Lillith?


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

well from the last 10 days of lilith id say jojo has 7 left


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

ok, coolio!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

oops lol yes 4-5 days left


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Ya, that's what I thought. I was a little confused, but you were the one with the scale, so I went along with it, lol.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

um i calculated wrong,...... my scale had been changed to ounces somehow. i was looking at it and noticed so i changed it to grams and she scaled out at 210g


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

O, ok. Then I guess it is more like 3 to 4 days then. . Weigh every day, to see how much she gains.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

oh i will. i was shocked when i weighed her. i didnt expect 210g and when i looked back at lileth's weight. i knew for sure jojo was prego. it cant be denied by anyone now. she may not look it sometimes but weight and nipples say otherwise


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

It might just be a small litter, but the mom would still be pretty heavy even if it was a small litter, but she might not look it. That's probably what happened.


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

She also will probably get even more noticeably bigger the next few days as she gets closer.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

yeah i bet its a small litter and thats why she only shows sometimes, shes pretty far along though so i expect shell put on alot of weight and size in 3-4 days


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: just bought female who looks and acts pregnant*

Ya, and don't forget to update pics everyday and the weights, too! Sry, i'm just pretty excited.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

oh i will. im sooo excited too. i will update a pic and weight everyday


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

I like how you changed the name. Thx for updating so much, it's not as nerve wracking as it would have been.


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

Just for comparison, a slightly older bigger girl's weight gain chart

Bronwen (last 10 days again)	
Aug. 11 – 267 g	
Aug. 14 – 279 g (8 g gain)	
Aug. 15 – 289 g (10 g gain)	
Aug. 16 – 302 g (13 g gain)	
Aug. 17 – 319 g (17 g gain)	
Aug. 18 – 329 g (10 g gain)	
Aug. 19 – 346 g (17 g gain)	
Aug. 20 – 354 g (8 g gain)	
Aug. 21 – 364 g (birth) (10 g gain)	

We will have a much better idea of where she is in her pregnancy when we get a few daily weights done and can see her pattern.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

lilspaz68- i wrote it down so i will post the weight daily and i will also make a chart for referance like what you have done. im glad i went and got that scale it was only $21.00 and it will be very helpful. 

RattieSalem24- you are welcome. it helps me keep track also and makes it less nerve wracking for me too


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

This is pretty exciting for me. I can't wait for them to come!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

me neither there will be tons of baby pictures. im gonna line them all up on day 2 and get cute little pictures. i cant wait to see what colors i will have


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

oh not meantion the scale i got was their last one. the others were just normal human scales


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

You got lucky with that, if you didn't get that scale before someone else, we would all still be wondering if she was even pregnant, lol.

I'm so excited for the baby pics, I can't wait to see what colors you have either!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

yeah momma is a hooded double rex hairless and dad is unknown. but speaking as i got all my rats from the same person and all seem to be double rex daddy rat might also be double rex something lol


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

Ya, probably, haha. Even if the dad is unknown, that just makes it more surprising, and fun to find out!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

true i cant wait. right now shes passed out in her cage, long day lol, eating, playing outside her maternity cage, being weighed,


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

Lol. Full day of being worried over. What a life.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

lol yeah. i feel better


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

The only exciting part of my weekend was this post, so thanks a bunch! (I don't know what I'm thanking you for right now, but whatever, haha) This post is gonna be the highlight of my week!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

good mine too lol


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

lol. Has anyone responded to your ad on Goosemoose yet?


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

yeah but they told me to put my location so people will respong more even though its on my profile. oh well. im seeting up a weight chart for all my rats right now


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

Good idea.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

yeah i figured i can add babies age in too


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

I don't get it?


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

well when the babies are born i can also track their age on my weight chart since i put a eeper age section


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

Yeah she looks pregnant to me too... your girl is quite small.... my girls are all over 300g normally. 

Are you giving her a little extra protien? I bet she would love some meal worms or a left over chicken bone


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

Oh, I get it now, that's a good idea too.

Cool, so she looks pregnant to a more experienced person, that makes me more confident. I was kind of concerned when some more experienced people on the forum said that she didn't look pregnant, but I feel better now. Elizabethm gave her some chicken yesterday, I think.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

i have given her chicken for the last 3 days 2 times daily, yogurt once a day, a carrot twice a day, and lettuce twice a day. kiko still doesnt think she is prego. yeah she is quite a little girl it kinda worries me but im hoping its a small litter


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

Kiko doesn't think so? Well now I'm kind of confused. I still think she's pregnant though.


----------



## lilangel

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

Its true it is so hard to tell if she is or not since it could be a tiny litter(witch i guess is a good thing too  ) How long have you had her? Looking back we did have a girl rescue here a while back that came from the Montreal spca and she gave birth to two ratties and i never knew she was prego until i herd speaking.

This is her days before she gave birth (i would have took better pictures if i knew lol)










After day 1:


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

i have also given her what are called ozzy bites which are organic nuts and grains in like a granola bar. all natural, no preservatives and loaded with protiens. yeah i still think shes prego too and im letting that go. her nipples and weighing 210 grams for such a small girl and her shape in the pics dont lie. 









TAZ current weight- 248 grams









JOJO current weight- 210 grams- notice the belly and nipples


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

jojo is not nearly close to being the size of TAZ. she shouldnt be this close in weight. all my females except coco are the same size and relatively close in weight except jojo


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*










these two were actually born to the same mother- ashes reabsorbed her litter 
9-12-10

ashes current weight- 187 grams
jojo current weight- 210 grams


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

Judging by the difference in weight with jojo and ashes weights, I still think Jojo is pregnant.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

yeah when i bought ashes they wouldnt sell me jojo. they said she was a family pet. they used to keep her in the house in a cage but i guess that changed cuz the lady told me her son put jojo back in the rat shed cuz she bit him. i cant belive they hadnt told me. but idk shes only bitten me once this morning so i guess its ok. Taz is a mean biter. ashes still cringes when i try to touch her so im guessing the son isnt very nice to them. they used to live together in the cage in the house. idk maybe when i bought ashes jojo fought back


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

And she might only have bitten you because she was pregnant, who knows.

They should have told you all this when you bought them. Grr.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

yeah i wish they had and it pisses me off but i bet the son wasnt very nice to them and ashes cringes to being touched and sometimes jojo does too. i hope i can get them friendly and trusting again it would be nice


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

I bet you can, they are in better hands now


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

The girls do look VERY similar in conformation, I'd guess they did a lot of inbreeding to get their double rex as hairless as it is. However it is very possible to have that weight variation in siblings, totally depends on genetics. But if you look at their hips they are the same size... and then jojo looks a lot rounder in the stomach area. So I'd go with shes pregnant. Unless it is a small litter, I'd say she still has at least a week to go. 

You don't need to give them TOO much protien, it can actually damage the babies. 16-18% per day should be fine. So you could be giving her about 3/4 the size of her head in chicken each day. 

It is very true that she could be biting because of her hormones or mistreatment. If its hormones there will be an improvement in 2-3 weeks when the babies open their eyes and start exploring lots. But they are very forgiving creatures, so if it was from being abused.... I think you could still win her trust and love.

Shes beautiful, very excited to see what the babies will be like. If it was ReRe X ReRe all the babies will be double rex  Hopefully they are all healthy and don't have temperament issues from being line bred.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

yeah i hope so too. ashes actually has no hair down her spine and long wavy hair on her sides belly etc. the only place she is completely hairless is her spine. jojo only has hair on her face and slight fuzz on her body. jojo is the only one currently showing signs of being pregnant. i will keep that in mind and lower the amount of protien a little. thank you


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

i gave jojo a pink igloo which she seems to be enjoying. she got all excited scurried into the opening and started dragging pieces of paper towl into the igloo.


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

Haha, I'm sure she enjoys the igloo.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

yeah she refuses to come out


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

She must be having a good time in there. It's all pink, what's not good about pink? Lol.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

;D lol true


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

Do you think ashes misses her?


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- NEW PICS AND WEIGHT*

ashes has been sulking in her cage in the kitchen all day while jojo is in my bedroom on a shelf


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

Well they each other sometimes and thats alright .


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

yup. they were happy today


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

That's good. If ratties are happy, I'm happy.


----------



## Jaguar

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

Yikes okay guys I'm glad you're excited for potential babies and all, but after 13 pages of chat do you think you could take this to PM?


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

Oh, sorry. hehe


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

yes sorry.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo my new female rat is pregnant- for sure*

*UPDATE*



























here is another picture of jojo from this morning

210 grams on 9-12-10
221 grams on 9-13-10- today

(11 gram gain)


----------



## Elizabethm

*pic deleted*


----------



## lilangel

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- for sure... keeping my eye on coco's weight too*

I wondered too if they are gaining weight as they are eating healthier foods? Do you weigh them at the same time everyday? Also before feedings?

Ether way today she does look a bit fat hehe

Be careful too when the babies do come watch for megacolon(not only in haired rats but can come in double rex) I know i lost a girl to it  

Shes a cutie being double rex and a hooded i love how you see the black color on her.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- for sure... keeping my eye on coco's weight too*

i will definantly watch for megacolon. i feed them the same lab blocks they got with their original owner.... i figured it will be less stressful on their digestive system if i kept them on the same diet


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- for sure... keeping my eye on coco's weight too*

Coco is showing typical baby rat growth, Jojo IS pregnant.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- for sure... keeping my eye on coco's weight too*

ok good. i was hoping it was typical growth. im still waight monitoring all 6 of my rats daily


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- NEW PICS AND WEIGHT*


































ok im a little confused. i saw movement in jojo's stomach this morning before i weighed her. i sat there for an hour watching her stomach as she had her morning excersise from 6am-7am because i was sure something had rippled over her whole left side of her stomach, which it did a few more times over that 1 hour period. i also noticed that there was a rippleing/ squeezing kinda thing going on at the base of her tail about 2-3 minutes apart. at 7am i promptly weighed her and this is her weight chart for the past 3 days

sunday 9-12-10 (210 grams)--- starting weight taken
monday 9-13-10 (221 grams)--- 11 gram gain
tuesday 9-14-10 (215 grams)---6 gram loss

is this normal? there was definantly some noticable movement so babies are there and alive, but is the gram loss normal or should i be worried. im gonna weigh her again when i get home at 4pm to see if there is anymore loss/ or a noticable gain again, or even babies


----------



## lilspaz68

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- NEW PICS AND WEIGHT*

There is often a stall or drop in weight in a normal pregnancy. After that the weight often starts piling on. IF she continues to lose steadily she is reabsorbing but it would be unlikely at this stage.


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- NEW PICS AND WEIGHT*

Yeah a small weigh loss can be normal, and shes getting to the size now where you'll have to start being extra gentle when your handling her... esp during the weighing part. Start training her to stay calm and still on it for a treat.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- NEW PICS AND WEIGHT*

well she willingly climed onto the scale this morning and weighed 230 grams. there was blood in her cage yesterdat at 1pm but no babies yet. im curious if rats experiance false labor as she did streatch herself out but after 30min she curled into a ball and fell asleep


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- NEW PICS AND WEIGHT*









*this is an old picture as i see it best to not take photos of her until after the babies are born. this is what she is doing right now*

im not 100% pssitive as this is my first litter but she is stretching herself up the wire sides of her cage. also i put a little bowl of milk in her cage as i figured it may comfort or help her and i touched a wiggling bulge *VERY* low town in her tummy so im wondering if the babies are working their way down the birth canal. i just talked to THE RAT LADY here in chico and she said if i needed any help she would be willing to help me


----------



## laughingrats

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- NEW PICS AND WEIGHT*

C'mon Jojo! Can't wait to see these bubs!


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- NEW PICS AND WEIGHT*

me neither. i can care less about witnessing the birth i just want jojo to be ok and for the babies to be alive and ok.


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- NEW PICS AND WEIGHT*

Ok, I was seriously expecting some pics of rittens today, when i got back! But still none, uuhh.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- NEW PICS AND WEIGHT*

im sorry... the babies are still moving so they are alive but i think what happened is that she is pulling a trick on me. i think she pulled the bleed one day and birth 2 days later crap. shes looking uncomfortable today so im expecting them by sunday afternoon when i return from my family visit


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- NEW PICS AND WEIGHT*

I just hope she has them before you leave, I don't think I could wait til sunday! lol


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- NEW PICS AND WEIGHT*

yeah my hopes too. id rather not wait till sunday either :-[.


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- NEW PICS AND WEIGHT*

Ok, until 8:30.... Fingers are still crossed


----------



## ema-leigh

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- NEW PICS AND WEIGHT*

The first stretching is usually the babies getting ready, facing the right way and getting in line to come through the birth canal. She should have the babies within two days of her water breaking otherwise she needs to see a vet! 

Theres no need to weigh her anymore, just leave her in the cage until shes given birth. Keep her well hydrated and offer her good foods. Make sure shes got a nest ready with lots of shredded paper towel. Not tissue because that will stick to a newborns skin.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- NEW PICS AND WEIGHT*

ok sounds good. i will keep her in the cage till after the babies arrive


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- NEW PICS AND WEIGHT*

Still no babies? I'm getting so jumpy. Right when I get home from doing whatever, I always check this first. And it is always nothing! lol


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- NEW PICS AND WEIGHT*

well i well im hoping there are some by morning. :'( in this face im not crying im swetting. if not by tonight i wont be able to post till sunday because i will not be around a computer or even home


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- NEW PICS AND WEIGHT*

NO!!!! I can't wait that long, just kidding, but still. 
Don't forget if and when they do come tonight get pics, and if they don't take pics right when you get back, because they'll probably be like 3 days old.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- NEW PICS AND WEIGHT*

oh i will. i will get pics right away. im hoping they come tonight so i can get pic tommarow morning before i head home for a family visit :'( (now im crying lol) i hate family visit. my parents are very strict


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- NEW PICS AND WEIGHT*

O, that's unfortunate that you have to leave :'(. I hope so too, I don't think I could last 3 days! And post a post saying that you're leaving tomorrow if there not here, so that I can stop checking for updates, please.


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- NEW PICS AND WEIGHT*

ok i will let you know when i am leaving. i do hope they come tonight though


----------



## rattiesalem24

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- NEW PICS AND WEIGHT*

Me too. Fingers are STILL crossed,


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- NEW PICS AND WEIGHT*

yup mine too... please babies, please babies, " now i lay me down to sleep, i pray the lord for baby rats. please come on jojo pop like a balloon


----------



## laughingrats

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- NEW PICS AND WEIGHT*

" now i lay me down to sleep, i pray the lord for baby rats. please come on jojo pop like a balloon"
Love it. ;D


----------



## Elizabethm

*Re: jojo new female rat is pregnant- NEW PICS AND WEIGHT*

well its kinda hard to rhyme things with that lol. i tried. im so excited and i cant wait but im sad i cant be here with her this weekend. im really hoping there wont be any complications while im gone. but maybe the complete silence will do her some good


----------

